# Oni seeds



## hockeybry2 (May 4, 2017)

Angone grow any oni gear yet? This dude looks to be puttin out some heat from the IG pics. Just scooped 2 packs myself of the tropicanna f2 and the purple punch x tropicanna. I believe the tropicanna is gsc x tangie. Would love to get some pics up in here


----------



## Vato_504 (May 4, 2017)

Got 2 purple papaya's above ground now. Keep you posted fam


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Got 2 purple papaya's above ground now. Keep you posted fam


Sickkk. Can't wait to see buddy. Hoping some folk got in on the cherry pie tangie crosses from his first drop. That stuff was gone so fast


----------



## Vato_504 (May 4, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Sickkk. Can't wait to see buddy. Hoping some folk got in on the cherry pie tangie crosses from his first drop. That stuff was gone so fast


Cherry pie x tangie is Tropicana


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Cherry pie x tangie is Tropicana


I thought tropicanna was gsc x tangie. His naming kinda tripped me up cus tropicanna v2 and f2 are totally different


----------



## Vato_504 (May 4, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken it's cherry pie x tangie


----------



## Vato_504 (May 4, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I thought tropicanna was gsc x tangie. His naming kinda tripped me up cus tropicanna v2 and f2 are totally different


You right CPT is what I said


----------



## naiveCon (May 23, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Got 2 purple papaya's above ground now. Keep you posted fam


 Just curious how these are doing ??


----------



## Vato_504 (May 23, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Just curious how these are doing ??


So far so good. By the looks of it it'll be 2 different phenos. It's papaya punch not purple papaya.


----------



## naiveCon (May 23, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> So far so good. By the looks of it it'll be 2 different phenos. It's papaya punch not purple papaya.
> View attachment 3947892


Looking good !!


----------



## Vato_504 (May 23, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Looking good !!


Thanks fam I'll keep you posted


----------



## northeastmarco (May 23, 2017)

They are breeding frenzy..I got a couple tkt x cpt and wookie x cpt.


----------



## naiveCon (May 23, 2017)

His Tropicana cookie strain looks killer !!


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 24, 2017)

I agree Oni strains looking dank. Curious if anyone on RIU has grown any out yet?


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 24, 2017)

Still waiting on my packs. His first drop a few months ago went so effing fast I didn't even get a sniff of a pack. I wanted the tropic thunder


----------



## naiveCon (May 24, 2017)

@hockeybry2 are you on ig ?


----------



## greencropper (May 26, 2017)

latest ONI drop at reliableusaseedbank...interesting to see Rez gear being openly used in some crosses, first ive seen of anyone doing that...


----------



## naiveCon (May 26, 2017)

TigerTree uses a lot of Rez gear in their strains also...


----------



## Vato_504 (May 26, 2017)

greencropper said:


> latest ONI drop at reliableusaseedbank...interesting to see Rez gear being openly used in some crosses, first ive seen of anyone doing that...
> View attachment 3949688


They must be dropping on another day


----------



## Vato_504 (May 26, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> TigerTree uses a lot of Rez gear in their strains also...


Tiger trees stole a male from Ink. Ink used Rez sour D


----------



## greencropper (May 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> They must be dropping on another day


yup sorry i forgot to mention just an early email alert


----------



## Vato_504 (May 31, 2017)

My 2 papaya punch smells like strong strong onions or garlic. Like somebody mom cooking red beans onions and garlic. Post pics shortly..


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 5, 2017)

Ordered a pack of oni today chemtrails x Tropicana cookies. First time ordering obi but bought the beans from elite613. I also ordered thugpug garlic breath a few weeks ago... can you tell I'm trying to find some good chem and cookies?


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 15, 2017)

Just got some more oni today M69 x Papaya feminized. Looks like it has some potential to throw donkeys... pic via IG.


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Aug 8, 2017)

I just scooped up Bobgun( Dosidos x Papaya. )Shoot be a good pheno hunt on that one.


----------



## higher self (Aug 10, 2017)

Had my eye on some Jew Gold so picked up Golden Papaya on sale.

So Papaya is Mango x Afghan according to Oni on ig. I thought it had something to do with Nirvana's Papaya. Also I wonder what the Mango is. Regardless I was interested in both strains especially with Oni getting a lil hype but I didn't want to pay full price lol!!

Anyone have any Papaya's going now?


----------



## higher self (Aug 18, 2017)

I may pop a single seed. Don't know much about the Papaya but I looking for a Jew Gold pheno!


----------



## Thai_Lights (Aug 19, 2017)

I have 3 m69 x papaya going rifht now. Anything papaya must be good because they came back and sis a big cross with that plant. Oni seed co is legit.


----------



## higher self (Aug 19, 2017)

13 in the pack! Was going to pop one but a seed jumped out the pack so it got put in the water as well. The 2 seeds were showing tap root while still floating on top of the water. These are good signs so far!



Thai_Lights said:


> I have 3 m69 x papaya going rifht now. Anything papaya must be good because they came back and sis a big cross with that plant. Oni seed co is legit.


I guess we will find out, be intresting to see how the Papaya comes through in all these crosses.


----------



## naiveCon (Aug 19, 2017)

higher self said:


> I guess we will find out, be intresting to see how the Papaya comes through in all these crosses.


 His Papaya sure looks plenty dank on IG


----------



## higher self (Aug 19, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> His Papaya sure looks plenty dank on IG


I wish I could find it im scrolling their accounts & not seeing it & with a name like Papaya I can forget about doing a search lol!


----------



## higher self (Aug 20, 2017)

@naiveCon got me right with the Papaya pictures, thanks again. 

Guys these seeds are vigorous as hell, one is 1/2 inch the other just shy of an inch. They were just soaking in water last night & they germinated while still floating like I said before. Into the soil they go!


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Aug 21, 2017)

I will be restocking some ONI today


----------



## Thai_Lights (Aug 22, 2017)

5 females 5 males on my Tropicana trail... I'll take it.


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 5, 2017)

anyone know what the papaya ice cream freebies are?

tried searching to no avail


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 5, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> anyone know what the papaya ice cream freebies are?
> 
> tried searching to no avail


Never saw that freebie... everything should be pretty fire.


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 5, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> anyone know what the papaya ice cream freebies are?
> 
> tried searching to no avail


 From what seed bank ?


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 5, 2017)

from OES .. could just ask him i suppose.,


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 5, 2017)

Yeah ask the oni guys they are always cool to answer questiona


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 5, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> anyone know what the papaya ice cream freebies are?
> 
> tried searching to no avail


 Its M69 x Papaya

I just asked oni


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 14, 2017)

higher self said:


> Had my eye on some Jew Gold so picked up Golden Papaya on sale.
> 
> So Papaya is Mango x Afghan according to Oni on ig. I thought it had something to do with Nirvana's Papaya. Also I wonder what the Mango is. Regardless I was interested in both strains especially with Oni getting a lil hype but I didn't want to pay full price lol!!
> 
> Anyone have any Papaya's going now?


Papaya is KC Brains Mango (KC33 (thai x Brazil) x Afghani) Nirvana's copy of Mango is called Papaya


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 3, 2017)

Papaya punch about a month in flower


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 4021189 View attachment 4021189 Papaya punch about a month in flower


How you liking her so far, just got a pack in the mail today


----------



## Thai_Lights (Oct 3, 2017)

Looking good Vato!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 4021189 View attachment 4021189 Papaya punch about a month in flower


Killing it


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> Looking good Vato!





714steadyeddie said:


> Killing it


Thanks fam.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 4, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> How you liking her so far, just got a pack in the mail today


I’m loving her. She’s stacking harder then her sister. I’ll post some pics of the both of them on the next watering..


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 19, 2017)

Day 48 she’s packing on frost and girth


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 20, 2017)

I have three Papayahuasca going now as seedlings. Photo is blurry my phone just couldn't focus on all three despite the number of photos. Really excited to see how they turn out.


----------



## higher self (Oct 20, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 4029437 View attachment 4029438 Day 48 she’s packing on frost and girth


Looking good brah! What kinda smells is she putting out? Definitely a frosty one!

Stil vegging my two Jew Gold x Papaya should be able to clone one in the next two weeks.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 20, 2017)

higher self said:


> Looking good brah! What kinda smells is she putting out? Definitely a frosty one!
> 
> Stil vegging my two Jew Gold x Papaya should be able to clone one in the next two weeks.


I don’t smell shit but my brother said she smell like lemons. It might be because I have a rainbow flame from greenfire that smells like fresh cantaloupe.


----------



## higher self (Oct 22, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I don’t smell shit but my brother said she smell like lemons. It might be because I have a rainbow flame from greenfire that smells like fresh cantaloupe.


I getting some citrus scents coming through on the stem rubs but not sure what it exactly is. I have a feeling this cross will be really good & im thinking about picking up the Malibu PK x Papaya cross for my 2nd Oni pack. Cant wait to see your buds near harvest time, the Papaya is poppin lol!


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 22, 2017)

higher self said:


> I getting some citrus scents coming through on the stem rubs but not sure what it exactly is. I have a feeling this cross will be really good & im thinking about picking up the Malibu PK x Papaya cross for my 2nd Oni pack. Cant wait to see your buds near harvest time, the Papaya is poppin lol!


I have 2 in flower but one is way frostier then the other. Stem rub I’m getting a chopped seasoning variety. Bud squeeze I’m coming up empty. I’ll let you know something in a few day when they are at 8 weeks.


----------



## higher self (Oct 22, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I have 2 in flower but one is way frostier then the other. Stem rub I’m getting a chopped seasoning variety. Bud squeeze I’m coming up empty. I’ll let you know something in a few day when they are at 8 weeks.


Yeah I know how that goes with the no smells, had a good few of those last few runs. Some smells developed late but really picked it up towards the end around 8-9 weeks. Not a fan of those plants, I want to smell the terps by week 4 or 5 lol!


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 22, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yeah I know how that goes with the no smells, had a good few of those last few runs. Some smells developed late but really picked it up towards the end around 8-9 weeks. Not a fan of those plants, I want to smell the terps by week 4 or 5 lol!


I have a few like that. Rainbow flame and white cherry truffle is Terp monsters. Shit smells amazing fam. If you ever have a chance to grab either you won’t be disappointed. I’m looking for a male now to hit to all my keepers


----------



## higher self (Nov 8, 2017)

Which parent do yall think this Golden Papaya leans towards. Im on IG looking for veg pics of Jew Gold but who likes showing off veg pics on IG lol! I see a few though. 

This one smells a little pugnant while the other has a more sweet citrus smell but nothing major on either. The latter has been cloned & the seeded plant will get the flip within 2 weeks time! Cant wait to see the Papaya poppin over here!


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 9, 2017)

was just about to make a thread about this breeder! lookin good guys


----------



## ray098 (Nov 23, 2017)

LostInEthereal said:


> View attachment 4029651
> 
> I have three Papayahuasca going now as seedlings. Photo is blurry my phone just couldn't focus on all three despite the number of photos. Really excited to see how they turn out.


How are they doing i have some going now they are about a week old


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 24, 2017)

ray098 said:


> How are they doing i have some going now they are about a week old


Not well actually. I discarded all 3 of them along with every other seedling started at the same time. Slow and mutated. They were the first batch I attempted to grow using soil. I have since started again and while they suffered from same symptoms they grew out of it and are looking decent.

 

3 on the right side are Papayahuasca. 3 on the left are Cannarado 20k Jack. All around 3 weeks.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Nov 24, 2017)

I have 4 phenos of m69xpapaya in flower and 4 different Tropicana trails also in flower.... I'll post some pics soon. And to higherself - I would say that' probably a mix but leaning towards jews gold.... I think papaya leaves look really jagged.


----------



## higher self (Nov 24, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> I have 4 phenos of m69xpapaya in flower and 4 different Tropicana trails also in flower.... I'll post some pics soon. And to higherself - I would say that' probably a mix but leaning towards jews gold.... I think papaya leaves look really jagged.


Thanks Thai. I started flowering one pheno today, vegging the other one for a month!


----------



## ray098 (Nov 24, 2017)

LostInEthereal said:


> Not well actually. I discarded all 3 of them along with every other seedling started at the same time. Slow and mutated. They were the first batch I attempted to grow using soil. I have since started again and while they suffered from same symptoms they grew out of it and are looking decent.
> 
> View attachment 4047462
> 
> 3 on the right side are Papayahuasca. 3 on the left are Cannarado 20k Jack. All around 3 weeks.


Its good they grew out of it your jacks are looking good too


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 24, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Its good they grew out of it your jacks are looking good too


Thanks brother, yes the Jacks look good and definitely hit the ground running a bit sooner by a few days. I'm really looking forward to how these turn out, my original goal was to have 2 Papyahuasca to flower and 2 whatever else to flower in my 4x4. I'm a bit bummed things are taking this long around this time, the soil I'm using I'm not a fan of for starting off seeds/seedlings (BuildASoil 3.0).


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 26, 2017)

LostInEthereal said:


> Thanks brother, yes the Jacks look good and definitely hit the ground running a bit sooner by a few days. I'm really looking forward to how these turn out, my original goal was to have 2 Papyahuasca to flower and 2 whatever else to flower in my 4x4. I'm a bit bummed things are taking this long around this time, the soil I'm using I'm not a fan of for starting off seeds/seedlings (BuildASoil 3.0).


Roots organics original soil is where it's at in the soil game brotha


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 27, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Roots organics original soil is where it's at in the soil game brotha


Yeah man I'm going to try a couple side by sides pretty soon. I was thinking of trying their seedling mix but I would rather pick it up in town so I'll have to see what's available at the grow store. Though I'm sticking with coots mix for my no till soil for mature plants.


----------



## higher self (Dec 12, 2017)

My Golden Papaya is just starting to flower but its a nice plant, very strong & great smells from the stem rubs. I have another pheno getting a longer veg but it smells even better. I’d scoop more Oni gear I've been impressed.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Dec 16, 2017)

Sup fellas I haven' been very active on this oni forum because my trop trails are in an annoying corner to take photos of. Week 5 and I can see some pink and purple coming through. Yield looks good... smell is chems and candy. M69xpapaya is short and squat and throws donkeys.. not sure how dense they will be though..


----------



## higher self (Dec 16, 2017)

Golden Papaya at 21 days. Really nice plant, strong & easy to grow.


----------



## higher self (Dec 24, 2017)

Golden Papaya 8 days later pulling ahead of the other plants for sure! The smells arnt there just yet but the resin isnt that sticky either but im getting a faint orange sunburst type smell. The other pheno I have vegging smells more like the OG gas pheno from the stem rubs.


----------



## higher self (Jan 3, 2018)

No more week/weak vegging periods for me! This is the 2nd pheno of Golden Papaya that I have soon to get the flip. Stem rubs have more of an OG spiciness to them.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 3, 2018)

does anyone know if Oni's Animal Stash is ok?


----------



## higher self (Jan 6, 2018)

Golden Papaya smelling like a orange & yellow starburst with a sharp OG dankness behind it. This one & the other pheno probably will get another run for sure! These are at 42 days so the buds should start filling in nicly over next month to finish.


----------



## ray098 (Jan 7, 2018)

Had to pick some balls off of 3/4 papayahuasca a few hrs ago today is 14 days of flower


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jan 14, 2018)

A few pics of the Papaya Punch. Super easy plant to grow. Would be perfect for new growers. Very uniform throughout the pack. 0 signs of herms. Its a hearty eater as well. Big dense nugs covered in trichs! Just the way i like em..


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jan 14, 2018)

ray098 said:


> Had to pick some balls off of 3/4 papayahuasca a few hrs ago today is 14 days of flower


Damn, thats my next run. The punchs were really stable. Hopefully they are sterile sacks.


----------



## ray098 (Jan 14, 2018)

Trich_holmes said:


> Damn, thats my next run. The punchs were really stable. Hopefully they are sterile sacks.


Everyday i go into the room and look for young balls like kevin spacey but hopefully i should be done cutting off balls soon because today i only found 1


----------



## higher self (Jan 19, 2018)

Golden Papaya at 55 days is poppin!! Nothing but water for 2wks the buds still swelling


----------



## Jynx616 (Jan 28, 2018)

Presumed to all be genetics from oni" but every once in blue moon im wrong


----------



## higher self (Jan 28, 2018)

Golden Papaya chopped @ 63 days. The QB 120 boarded really slayed the finish! Really does smell like yellow & orange starburst with a gas funk from the OG. Cant wait for the buds to dry for a smoke report.


----------



## globalz (Jan 28, 2018)

higher self said:


> Golden Papaya chopped @ 63 days. The QB 120 boarded really slayed the finish! Really does smell like yellow & orange starburst with a gas funk from the OG. Cant wait for the buds to dry for a smoke report.
> 
> View attachment 4080768
> View attachment 4080769


Beautiful I have a Papayahuasca who's in week 3 can't wait to show you guys what she turns into!


----------



## higher self (Jan 28, 2018)

globalz said:


> Beautiful I have a Papayahuasca who's in week 3 can't wait to show you guys what she turns into!


Thanks! Still drying & its sticky AF! For a quick second I thought there was syrup on the buds lol had some of the lowers sticking to my hand while I rotated whole plant. 

Yeah definitely cant wait to see your Papayahuasca. I may pick that up & a few others I definitely need more Oni Gear.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 30, 2018)

globalz said:


> Beautiful I have a Papayahuasca who's in week 3 can't wait to show you guys what she turns into!


No balls? I got a pack and it was disheartening to hear rays report above


----------



## globalz (Jan 30, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> No balls? I got a pack and it was disheartening to hear rays report above


no balls yet


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 31, 2018)

Dropped a couple papaya punch last night to take advantage of the lunar happenings. Will update when things get interesting


----------



## Jynx616 (Jan 31, 2018)

About 5 diff strains all Oni's ... not a beginner but this is only my 2nd serious run. Critiqued ?...


----------



## globalz (Jan 31, 2018)

Jynx616 said:


> About 5 diff strains all Oni's ... not a beginner but this is only my 2nd serious run. CritiquedView attachment 4082229 ?...


what are you running in there?


----------



## Jynx616 (Jan 31, 2018)

globalz said:


> what are you running in there?


2 mars hydro 450w leds - a 2ft t5 - few small cobs for supplemental .. not much


----------



## globalz (Jan 31, 2018)

Jynx616 said:


> 2 mars hydro 450w leds - a 2ft t5 - few small cobs for supplemental .. not much


Oh i mean't the strains! also watch out about having too much light!


----------



## Jynx616 (Jan 31, 2018)

globalz said:


> Oh i mean't the strains! also watch out about having too much light!


Cookies & cream x orange haze, phillosopher stone, labyrinth, tkt x cpt tangy' & think it's dessert breath


----------



## globalz (Jan 31, 2018)

Jynx616 said:


> Cookies & cream x orange haze, phillosopher stone, labyrinth, tkt x cpt tangy' & think it's dessert breath


damn those are unknown's to me. Get some pictures into this thread!!! I'm gonna be posting some 3 Papaya's soon got 2 cuts of it and I will be popping more Papayahuasca aswell.


----------



## Jynx616 (Jan 31, 2018)

Per request 


Jynx616 said:


> Cookies & cream x orange haze, phillosopher stone, labyrinth, tkt x cpt tangy' & think it's dessert breath


----------



## globalz (Jan 31, 2018)

Jynx616 said:


> View attachment 4082312 View attachment 4082313 View attachment 4082314 View attachment 4082315


these look good! how long did you veg them for?


----------



## Jynx616 (Jan 31, 2018)

globalz said:


> these look good! how long did you veg them for?


Started from clones, vegged 4 about 55-60 days they are 100-105 days old total.. & thanks ,being round here it gets mighty lonely in this cold ass weather here in the mitten. Had a thrip problem but some neem oil mixed w potassium & other good stuff luckily caught right when preflowering so b4 spray ruined bud taste. Got a couple 3 gals a cpl 5 gals including air pot in very back
... compliments r well received!


----------



## globalz (Jan 31, 2018)

Jynx616 said:


> Started from clones, vegged 4 about 55-60 days they are 100-105 days old total.. & thanks ,being round here it gets mighty lonely in this cold ass weather here in the mitten. Had a thrip problem but some neem oil mixed w potassium & other good stuff luckily caught right when preflowering
> ... compliments r well received!


Where here to learn and get better! Also super eager to share with people growing Oni!


----------



## globalz (Feb 7, 2018)

wanted to give you guys a little update on my papayahuasca here at day 29!


----------



## globalz (Feb 9, 2018)

Here she is at day 31.


----------



## ray098 (Feb 11, 2018)

Tried my best to chop off all of the dicks and balls but it looks like some of those bastards are very good at hiding and i will have lots of seeds in a few weeks fuck fems


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 11, 2018)

Great work on that papayahausca! Have me excited to try mine


----------



## thegambler (Feb 14, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/oni-seeds-papaya-punch.958982/


----------



## naiveCon (Mar 26, 2018)

@higher self , thoughts on the smoke ?

@globalz , how did your papaya plants turn out ?

I see that oni has a new papaya dropping shortly, it looks pretty killer...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 26, 2018)

.


----------



## ray098 (May 30, 2018)

globalz said:


> Here she is at day 31.


did it herm


----------



## Thai_Lights (May 30, 2018)

I ran Tropicana trail 2x 2 phenos and m69xpapaya 2 phenos. Fire is definitely abundant in oni gear. Grab a pack of Tropicana trail.... dank.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Jun 13, 2018)

ONI is one of the best breeders out there. I know that and I havent even plopped any beans of theirs yet...


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 13, 2018)

Bold statement haha
Anyone get their hands on sour banana dosi


----------



## higher self (Jun 14, 2018)

Purpsmagurps said:


> ONI is one of the best breeders out there. I know that and I havent even plopped any beans of theirs yet...


LOL any reason why you havent? I'm still running the Golden Papaya shit is fire! I crossed it with Jelly Breath too, when the seeds are done im popping them asap!!


----------



## higher self (Jun 15, 2018)

30% off sitewide at @OregonEliteSeeds so I picked up Dubb Breath (Motorbreath 15 x Sour Dubb)


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 15, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Bold statement haha
> Anyone get their hands on sour banana dosi


I snagged this and the black garlic. My papaya punch and papayahuascas were killer so figured I gotta try this drop too.


----------



## indican3 (Jun 20, 2018)

Got some Straw-Picanna otw, it's Strawberry Banana x Topicanna Cookies

No idea what to expect from these beans but the name/description sounded right to me


----------



## ThaSeedMan (Jul 5, 2018)

hockeybry2 said:


> Sickkk. Can't wait to see buddy. Hoping some folk got in on the cherry pie tangie crosses from his first drop. That stuff was gone so fast


Wow so crossing that was a good idea then eh ? I'm doing the Bay cut of Cherry pie after I Reverse the clone only GG#4 , planned on hitting Crockett's cut of tangie w GG#4 this time then CP next time Among like 20 other strains


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 5, 2018)

indican3 said:


> Got some Straw-Picanna otw, it's Strawberry Banana x Topicanna Cookies
> 
> No idea what to expect from these beans but the name/description sounded right to me



Just picked up that cross but with their papaya.

Straw banana is crocketts cut


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 5, 2018)

hockeybry2 said:


> Angone grow any oni gear yet? This dude looks to be puttin out some heat from the IG pics. Just scooped 2 packs myself of the tropicanna f2 and the purple punch x tropicanna. I believe the tropicanna is gsc x tangie. Would love to get some pics up in here



So did you pop any yet? Been over a year buddy....


----------



## higher self (Jul 6, 2018)

Got a pack of MB#15 x Sour Dubb. Probably the worst looking seeds I've purchased even got a white one smh. Regardless I started a few in some water.

Update: Looks like their going to pop just fine but still the quality of the seeds made me wonder a bit.


----------



## higher self (Jul 19, 2018)

One of two Sour Dubb seeds germed. The one is still a seedling but it smells like straight gas and moth balls already.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 20, 2018)

Papaya Punch day 24


----------



## greencropper (Aug 20, 2018)

got a pack of Animal Stash on snooze, my first ONI, as well as a cross...THUGS Tangbreath


----------



## Jeremi187 (Sep 1, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Papaya Punch day 24
> 
> View attachment 4184175



So how did the Papaya Punch turn out? You gonna grow it again?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 1, 2018)

Jeremi187 said:


> So how did the Papaya Punch turn out? You gonna grow it again?


Definetly. Still flowering. Seems to be stacking on the heavy side. Good fros etc. Wanting on the smoke to make a final decision but she will at least get another run to feel her out. 

Definetly work revisiting even if I don't like this pheno. Easy plant to grow. Will update when I harvest.


----------



## ASharpEdge (Sep 3, 2018)

Just about finished growing Strawberry Guava. It is AMAZING!!! The terpenes are out of this world!
Gonna harvest in 7-12 days


----------



## greencropper (Oct 4, 2018)

hear Oni is dealing direct through email, does anyone know what the email is?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

yes, but I don't think he's doing it much longer, better be quick. Can't pm ya. You try me


----------



## greencropper (Oct 4, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yes, but I don't think he's doing it much longer, better be quick. Can't pm ya. You try me


ohhh so Oni isnt going to be doing it long term? its ok thanks, im not wanting to buy straight away


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

its listed on his IG page along with all the other distributors. If it was me, I'd deal with him
[email protected] May take a day to get back with ya, but he was pretty quick. I can't afford them of course, but damn I'd like to be able to. Him, CSI, mycotek, doggone I need a winning lottery ticket, lol


----------



## greencropper (Oct 4, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> its listed on his IG page along with all the other distributors. If it was me, I'd deal with him
> [email protected]


thanks


----------



## LowAnkle (Nov 19, 2018)

I got 3 papaya growing out right now, shes a beast about week 2 in flower. Def got high hopes.
Ill.post pic soon.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 19, 2019)

Thought I'd tag along here for a bit. I have some "Tally Mon" nearing the finish and a few more with 3 weeks or so to go....

Of the 5....3 have a suntan lotion/coconut type smell and Dosido/Cookie type nugs. The other 2 have far more Banana upfront. One smells almost fake...very overripe banana smells. She is far taller as well. 
 
 
I also have 4 "6-Star" (Malawi Gold x Papaya) going that are 4 weeks in. So far......I have to say that I am not impressed. The smells are super green...very strange. Like old time Mexican.... so maybe it's the sativa....but either way.....so far anyway...it isn't what I was expecting. 

Hpwever,,,,the entire reason I'm growing these seeds is to see who might get a spot outdoors in the big garden this summer rather than taking a chance and then finding out too late that the cross wasn't up to snuff in some way, shape or form.

I do have 2 packs of "Beach Wedding" in hand though....and a little look-see of that coming up as well. Fairly sure I'll take a chance on that one in the big garden this Summer.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jan 20, 2019)

I wasnt impressed with 3 papaya either.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 20, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I wasnt impressed with 3 papaya either.
> View attachment 4267853


Looks like it couldve went longer.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 20, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I wasnt impressed with 3 papaya either.
> View attachment 4267853





dubekoms said:


> Looks like it couldve went longer.


I've seen a lot of the papaya crosses on Instagram and didn't see any that people finished still putting out white hairs.

I've only grown 1 pack of poon tang pie from the papaya crosses and didn't see any plants still spitting new growth like that anywhere near finish. 

The papaya crosses are a terp line so the flowers aren't going to be as knockout - better suited for extractions to even the playing field against the powerhouses. The mother in the cross should be extremely potent if that's part of your selection criteria.


Stiickygreen said:


> Thought I'd tag along here for a bit. I have some "Tally Mon" nearing the finish and a few more with 3 weeks or so to go....
> 
> Of the 5....3 have a suntan lotion/coconut type smell and Dosido/Cookie type nugs. The other 2 have far more Banana upfront. One smells almost fake...very overripe banana smells. She is far taller as well.
> View attachment 4267708
> ...


Malawi gold has a very earthy, vegetal bouquet that requires a long cure ime. I had a plant that tasted like spicy sweet potato and another that tasted like parsnips and cauliflower when turned into bho.

That beach wedding is bound to be insane. The pack of Tropicanna cookies f2 I grew were outstanding plants, better flowers and somehow better oil... Anything that oni puts out seems like a guaranteed win.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jan 20, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Looks like it couldve went longer.


It could have, it was about 10% amber @ 8 weeks


----------



## LowAnkle (Jan 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I've seen a lot of the papaya crosses on Instagram and didn't see any that people finished still putting out white hairs.
> 
> I've only grown 1 pack of poon tang pie from the papaya crosses and didn't see any plants still spitting new growth like that anywhere near finish.
> 
> ...


It was good snoke but as far as veing impressed... hell naw. But I only ran one seed.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jan 20, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> It was good snoke but as far as veing impressed... hell naw. But I only ran one seed.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> quiescent said:
> ...


Also chemdawg crosses always usually keep shooting whites


----------



## LowAnkle (Jan 20, 2019)

Yea im actually speaking from experience with stardawg crosses myself.
But its chem 3 in the 3 papaya.
Which not many people have real experience with.


Bodyne said:


> meh, not so much in ChemD cut or crosses Ive ran or seen. Ive even ran some 91's that didn't. JME Stardog crosses, yes, and purple too, never had a chemD turn purp. Yet Stardog and diff cuts.....are freak sat doms from two indy dom parents, imho. Think that's why some swear by it and some don't.


I ran cannaventures pure ghost og right beside the 3 papaya, It was far more impressive and much better quality.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jan 20, 2019)

Ghost. Upto 25% amber
 
Dvg Humble pie.

Been growing, going on 14 years now.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I've seen a lot of the papaya crosses on Instagram and didn't see any that people finished still putting out white hairs.
> 
> I've only grown 1 pack of poon tang pie from the papaya crosses and didn't see any plants still spitting new growth like that anywhere near finish.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised this thread isn't that lively, oni definitely has some dank. Got a pack of Sunburn (tkt x trop cookies)waiting to be popped in a couple weeks.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jan 20, 2019)

Ghost @ 3 weeks flower seems more frosty than the above pic of tally mon getting close to harvest.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 20, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Ghost @ 3 weeks flower seems more frosty than the above pic of tally mon getting close to harvest.
> View attachment 4267977


Everybody gonna like something different. Strictly personal grow here....I'm searching for fun/tasty plants that might standout in an outdoor situation. "Ghost" is nice pot. I ran it 10-15 years ago. It's just not what I'm looking for right now. I'm basically Chem'd/OG'd/lemon/same old/out. 

The 6-Stars were cheap...so no worrries. Can't win 'em all. (and there could still be something of note in there) I'll likely run the rest of the pack outside in SOG/stealth mode this summer. I'm learning it is far better to just grow the packs out that don't hit the mark on the first run and make hash/rosin with them than to sit on those 1/2 packs that never get ran. The Beach Weddings...yes...could be some fun in those. Lots of good reports. Time will tell.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 20, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> I'm surprised this thread isn't that lively, oni definitely has some dank. Got a pack of Sunburn (tkt x trop cookies)waiting to be popped in a couple weeks.


Waiting on a few packs of that from sol seeds atm. I think that'd be a way to improve upon the tropicanna cookies while still retaining the citrus edge, possibly better breeding stock than the trop cookies.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jan 20, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Everybody gonna like something different. Strictly personal grow here....I'm searching for fun/tasty plants that might standout in an outdoor situation. "Ghost" is nice pot. I ran it 10-15 years ago. It's just not what I'm looking for right now. I'm basically Chem'd/OG'd/lemon/same old/out.
> 
> The 6-Stars were cheap...so no worrries. Can't win 'em all. (and there could still be something of note in there) I'll likely run the rest of the pack outside in SOG/stealth mode this summer. I'm learning it is far better to just grow the packs out that don't hit the mark on the first run and make hash/rosin with them than to sit on those 1/2 packs that never get ran. The Beach Weddings...yes...could be some fun in those. Lots of good reports. Time will tell.


Oh hell yea brother, I wasnt saying that to down.you in anyway bubba at all! 
Its all to do with the breeders
Btw that bud looks great, I was just talking on terms of being "impressed" by a grow or smoke.
I got alien rift and blackwater im running right now then I got a few breeders sending me some seeds to test and review for them asap so ill be popping those.on arrival, one is for synergy automatic genetics and other is terrestrial bean co. Gonna be interesting haha ill keep yall posted on those .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jan 20, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> I'm surprised this thread isn't that lively, oni definitely has some dank. Got a pack of Sunburn (tkt x trop cookies)waiting to be popped in a couple weeks.


Ive been wanting thier motorbreath cross, only one I want of theirs truly, I got the 3 papaya for chem 3s sake. Papaya is just KC brains mango.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Waiting on a few packs of that from sol seeds atm. I think that'd be a way to improve upon the tropicanna cookies while still retaining the citrus edge, possibly better breeding stock than the trop cookies.


That's what I'm hoping to find, something super orangy and citrusy. With the tangie in both parents i don't think it's going to be hard to find. I managed to scoop my pack up from glo for $75 which i thought was a pretty good deal. Took a couple weeks but it came lmao


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 20, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Ive been wanting thier motorbreath cross, only one I want of theirs truly, I got the 3 papaya for chem 3s sake. Papaya is just KC brains mango.


I'm eyeing their dubb breathe, it looks really good. I need to quit buying seeds for a bit though I have way to many.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 20, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> That's what I'm hoping to find, something super orangy and citrusy. With the tangie in both parents i don't think it's going to be hard to find. I managed to scoop my pack up from glo for $75 which i thought was a pretty good deal. Took a couple weeks but it came lmao


Oni recently posted it's his best work yet. When a breeder recommends something, I listen.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Oni recently posted it's his best work yet. When a breeder recommends something, I listen.


Oh cool i had no idea, makes me even more stoked to pop them. When I got the beans i was pleasantly surprised on how big and purty they look. Packaging is pretty slick as well.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jan 20, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> I'm eyeing their dubb breathe, it looks really good. I need to quit buying seeds for a bit though I have way to many.


Yea thats the only one im wanting now lol


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 22, 2019)

I am going to be running *Tropsanto (GMO x Tropicana) *outdoors this year and am very much looking fwd to tasty oil in the fall. Good thread to look through. Some killer green frost monsters on the pages.


----------



## Miitch420 (Feb 8, 2019)

Nice brotha, please tell me you have more pictures of tallymon in veg and mid flower, I just popped a pack hoping to get some winners!! Very little info on the strain. Is she stable? I’ve heard dosi can Hermie often.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 8, 2019)

Sorry....didn't take many pics. Seems very stable from what I've seen. Makes nice rosin, for sure. Dosi type nugs with Banana'ish terps. Smokes very nice/smoothe.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 8, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Sorry....didn't take many pics. Seems very stable from what I've seen. Makes nice rosin, for sure. Dosi type nugs with Banana'ish terps. Smokes very nice/smoothe.


got the beach weddings to crack, didn't come up. The purple puckers cracked and tailed so fast, when I checked in 24 hrs, they were out of shells completely, but couldn't get em up either. Got the dawgwaltz and starpurplecheddar, and lem chem set back, lol. Ima tryin, bro. Appreciate it.


----------



## Miitch420 (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks for the quick reply my man can’t wait to see what I get. Your flowers look awesome btw. I was swayed because oni says its a hash makers dream so I’m pumped to look for a pheno that really dumps nug run rosin.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 9, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> got the beach weddings to crack, didn't come up. The purple puckers cracked and tailed so fast, when I checked in 24 hrs, they were out of shells completely, but couldn't get em up either. Got the dawgwaltz and starpurplecheddar, and lem chem set back, lol. Ima tryin, bro. Appreciate it.


Damn. Shit happens I guess. Got one BW up and jamming....but 2 of the 3 crapped out here as well. Seeds are so much fun sometimes.....


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 9, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Damn. Shit happens I guess. Got one BW up and jamming....but 2 of the 3 crapped out here as well. Seeds are so much fun sometimes.....


Did get two of the Rado Doho x Cookie Crisps f3 goin I think, prayin for a female, lol Poppin 20-30 at a time, lol, said fuck it, poppin beans.


----------



## Werp (Feb 15, 2019)

See if I can't get a sunburn mid winter....


----------



## Piffestbuds (Feb 17, 2019)

I’m running the poontang pie, very resinous, large buds, pink pistils & pink upskirt. The bud smells peachy n grape like. Currently flushing but defo will run her again


----------



## greencropper (Feb 17, 2019)

Piffestbuds said:


> I’m running the poontang pie, very resinous, large buds, pink pistils & pink upskirt. The bud smells peachy n grape like. Currently flushing but defo will run her again


dont forget to grab some happy snaps of her...we all like a pretty girl!


----------



## Piffestbuds (Feb 18, 2019)

greencropper said:


> dont forget to grab some happy snaps of her...we all like a pretty girl!


These are buds in the middle I took these to show off her colour, camera does no justice imo.


----------



## Piffestbuds (Feb 18, 2019)

Is anyone running Harry palms new releases or have plans to? I know he was partners with oni and created I believe was the Tropicana strain. I know he says he still holds all of his genetic collection and all seed stock I’m interested to know what exactly


----------



## quiescent (Feb 18, 2019)

I think he did the sour dubb and papaya crosses, maybe the headstash too but I feel like that male was gifted for whatever reason.


----------



## LowAnkle (Feb 18, 2019)

I believe I got me a awesome stud Alien Rift, Im starting Up the seed bandit seed company now! Got our first 2 legit strains in the works right now, royal Abduction and Ghost of E.T! My focus is on stable connisour quality genetics that deliver everytime.!


quiescent said:


> I think he did the sour dubb and papaya crosses, maybe the headstash too but I feel like that male was gifted for whatever reason.[/QUOTE


----------



## Werp (Feb 18, 2019)

All 12 of my Oni sunburns sprouted and are very vigorous fwiw.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 19, 2019)

Some tropicanna cookies f2 in my next run.... they are in the middle there somewhere very uniform, one came out abit mutant, but all looking good now... also running wedding cake f2 x jungle cake, slurri crashers, orange cookies x sherb crasher and a cake fighter should find something special....


----------



## Poots037 (Apr 12, 2019)

Miitch420 said:


> Nice brotha, please tell me you have more pictures of tallymon in veg and mid flower, I just popped a pack hoping to get some winners!! Very little info on the strain. Is she stable? I’ve heard dosi can Hermie often.


I got 5 tallyman goin rn. The ones not is solos and a couple others. First grow so I'm super stoked to b




e running genitics this dank


----------



## Cooksbayboy (Apr 12, 2019)

Anyone run Tropicana cookies?
I'm getting the oni cut,but dont know much about it


----------



## macsnax (Apr 12, 2019)

Cooksbayboy said:


> Anyone run Tropicana cookies?
> I'm getting the oni cut,but dont know much about it


Citrus and gas wrapped up in a cookie bud. I'm sure it won't disappoint man.


----------



## Cooksbayboy (Apr 12, 2019)

The guy who's sending it says it tastes like orange pop


----------



## Cooksbayboy (Apr 12, 2019)

And the bugs are deep purple


----------



## Cooksbayboy (Apr 12, 2019)

That's the oni cut buds,the pheno I'm getting


----------



## quiescent (Apr 12, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Citrus and gas wrapped up in a cookie bud. I'm sure it won't disappoint man.





Cooksbayboy said:


> The guy who's sending it says it tastes like orange pop


I had one that was really heavy on the cinnamon, vanilla and citrus with a touch of gas. You're in for a treat if my best plant was any indication of how good that line could get.


----------



## Cooksbayboy (Apr 13, 2019)

Good to know!


----------



## macsnax (Apr 13, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I had one that was really heavy on the cinnamon, vanilla and citrus with a touch of gas. You're in for a treat if my best plant was any indication of how good that line could get.


I still have a pack in the fridge that I will get to one of these days. I'm not sure how many phenos of this are being passed around, but I've seen quite a few on IG. They all look stellar, lol.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 29, 2019)

Sunburns at day 17 12/12 

A lot of these including the males had a very strong tangerine peel smell when pruning or rubbing the stem. I'm excited to see how they will look and smell in a few weeks.


----------



## rmzrmz (May 1, 2019)

tallyman is bomb,
alot of papaya tropical influence,
the high is strong hybrid,
thr yield is medium but alot of resin
Oni seeds very good experience


----------



## dubekoms (May 17, 2019)

Sunburns at 35 days 12/12  

Smelling very orangey with some hints of gas, super loud. Very impressed so far with these.


----------



## dubekoms (May 28, 2019)

Sunburns at 46 days   
Straight up dank can't wait to smoke them


----------



## macsnax (May 28, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Sunburns at 46 daysView attachment 4341383 View attachment 4341384 View attachment 4341385 View attachment 4341386
> Straight up dank can't wait to smoke them


That's a really nice looking plant. And what a difference in 10 days. I want to hear the smoke report on this one.

How many days is it supposed to run? What's the lineage? Sorry if you've already posted it.


----------



## dubekoms (May 28, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's a really nice looking plant. And what a difference in 10 days. I want to hear the smoke report on this one.


Thanks man, those pics are actually from 4 different phenos. I'll definitely be doin a smoke report on each one.


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 10, 2019)

Sunburn #1 chopped at 59 days. Shortest of the group with a good looking yield. Smells piney and orangey with some fuel.


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 10, 2019)

Sunburn #2 chopped at 59 days. Stretchy with spaced out nugs, low yield. Chemmy gassy smell with very little citrus, very strong smell.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 10, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Sunburn #2 chopped at 59 days. Stretchy with spaced out nugs, low yield. Chemmy gassy smell with very little citrus, very strong smell.View attachment 4348107 View attachment 4348108 View attachment 4348109


Both are pretty good looking plants, you gonna do a smoke report?


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 10, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Both are pretty good looking plants, you gonna do a smoke report?


Yeah man,when everything is dried and cured good I'll do them. I did chop off a small branch from #1 about 10 days ago and smoked it yesterday. Shit was so sticky and gooey it was almost impossible to break apart. Super heady high that had me stoned for awhile, tasted really piney and kinda citrusey. Definitely good stuff.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 10, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Yeah man,when everything is dried and cured good I'll do them. I did chop off a small branch from #1 about 10 days ago and smoked it yesterday. Shit was so sticky and gooey it was almost impossible to break apart. Super heady high that had me stoned for awhile, tasted really piney and kinda citrusey. Definitely good stuff.


I have no idea why I quoted myself, lol. I'm getting alerts for this thread now, so I should catch it.


----------



## Werp (Jun 11, 2019)

Looking good! Mine are just about getting ready for the chop!


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 14, 2019)

Sunburn #4 got the chop at 63 days. Smells like sweet tangerine peels, cinnamon, and brown sugar. Very frosty with a smaller yield.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 17, 2019)

Tropicanna Cookies - day 44 & all hairs were red & receded just started popping out more white hairs, smells of light orange peels


----------



## macsnax (Jun 17, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Tropicanna Cookies - day 44 & all hairs were red & receded just started popping out more white hairs, smells of light orange peels
> 
> View attachment 4351495


I just popped a bunch of beans, but I had to throw in at least 1 trop cook. Been sitting on the pack for a while, and seeing the last couple weeks of nice oni plants. Had to pop my oni cherry, never grown his stuff before.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 17, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I just popped a bunch of beans, but I had to throw in at least 1 trop cook. Been sitting on the pack for a while, and seeing the last couple weeks of nice oni plants. Had to pop my oni cherry, never grown his stuff before.


I already smoked it it has a very nice light orange taste coming from the Tangie, if my memory is right it was light purple in color but I don't have the cold temps here so might not turn purple


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 17, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I just popped a bunch of beans, but I had to throw in at least 1 trop cook. Been sitting on the pack for a while, and seeing the last couple weeks of nice oni plants. Had to pop my oni cherry, never grown his stuff before.


I did the same thing w/ a regular seed of Ultimate Purple from BCBD & got lucky it was a girl


----------



## Serverchris (Jun 18, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I already smoked it it has a very nice light orange taste coming from the Tangie, if my memory is right it was light purple in color but I don't have the cold temps here so might not turn purple


I have a trop cookies 2 weeks into flower in an 86 degree tent already going purple.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> I have a trop cookies 2 weeks into flower in an 86 degree tent already going purple.


I'm running at 71-75 degrees see my pic I just posted?


----------



## Serverchris (Jun 18, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I'm running at 71-75 degrees see my pic I just posted?


Yeah I'm guessing you do have one of the greener phenos then.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> Yeah I'm guessing you do have one of the greener phenos then.


I have 3 of them going in soil, all green no purple but it smells exactly the same as the purple nugs I had, I also got one Ultimate Purple all on week 7 & no purple on that either


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

Cooksbayboy said:


> Anyone run Tropicana cookies?
> I'm getting the oni cut,but dont know much about it


I don't know about Oni cut but the Tangie really stands out for a nice orange peel smell & taste


----------



## macsnax (Jun 18, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I did the same thing w/ a regular seed of Ultimate Purple from BCBD & got lucky it was a girl


It won't hurt my feelings if I find a decent male, most of the other beans I popped were to search for males. But I want to see some purple trichs!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 19, 2019)

here's a little more Tropicana Cookies porn day 46 flower
#1 has the denses nugs


#2


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 21, 2019)

Last sunburn at day 70 ready for harvest. Smells like straight orange peels, nothing else really. Should be a good yield. The others I harvested earlier are in jars, going to cure for another week or so before I start smoking them.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 21, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Last sunburn at day 70 ready for harvest. Smells like straight orange peels, nothing else really. Should be a good yield. The others I harvested earlier are in jars, going to cure for another week or so before I start smoking them.View attachment 4353561 View attachment 4353563 View attachment 4353565


Very nice man. Good job, beautiful plant.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 22, 2019)

will be posting later today Tropicanna Cookies trich shots day 49 w/ my new digital microscope


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 22, 2019)

so glad I this scope , just starting to turn amber after 7 weeks


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 23, 2019)

Oni Sour Stash day 13, sorry for the crappy pics. I forgot to upload them and had to snip from my IG. This is the smallest 1 of the girls. I kept a sugary sour fruity male from these as well. I also have some Trop Trail's in flower room somewhere.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 24, 2019)

Chopped off a nug, let sit overnight in paper bag, grinder it up & let sit on a plate drying all day, smoked tiny bits one hitters , smelled & tasted like it should didn’t have the slightest taste of chlorophyll instead a nice overtone of dankness w/ that orange peel coming up behind it :0)


----------



## BambinoOG (Jun 24, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Sunburn #1 chopped at 59 days. Shortest of the group with a good looking yield. Smells piney and orangey with some fuel.View attachment 4348104 View attachment 4348105 View attachment 4348106


Damn looks nice!!!!


----------



## BambinoOG (Jun 24, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Oni Sour Stash day 13, sorry for the crappy pics. I forgot to upload them and had to snip from my IG. This is the smallest 1 of the girls. I kept a sugary sour fruity male from these as well. I also have some Trop Trail's in flower room somewhere.


I just got these beans. Please post more pics when you have a chance. How does it smell? What are you feeding? Media? Thanks in advance


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 25, 2019)

BambinoOG said:


> I just got these beans. Please post more pics when you have a chance. How does it smell? What are you feeding? Media? Thanks in advance


I have to get a better smell of her, it's tough because I have like 10 dif strains in there and like 50 plus ladies on this pheno search. I try and get a smell of each of them but smells mix since I only have 10 fingers. She does have a sour fruit smell similar to the SD ibl or V3.

I grow in Coast of Maine, bumper crop, lobster compost with plantone or holytone, perlite and dol lime. 
I use Organic Gem (fish emulsion) for veg and flower
Bio Bizz Bloom and TopMax (which I'm out of UGH) and CalMag. I also like to add Sweet later in flower for carb boost.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 30, 2019)

Cooksbayboy said:


> Anyone run Tropicana cookies?
> I'm getting the oni cut,but dont know much about it


I just got done , loved the Dank smell of orange peels throughout flowering. One week ago I chopped 3 down , let em dry for 4 days , jarred em up for 3 days when I put em back in I left a few tiny nugs out to sample , straight orange peel  exactly like the mother it came from  tastes like it’s already been curing a month  I’ll post some bud porn soon. I picked em w/ just a few amber , straight medicine. I went 7 weeks both veg & flower  can’t imagine what it’ll be like in one month


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 26, 2019)

Sunburns have been curing for a little while now. Mostly orange peel, pine, and fuel. Very potent, I love it. Super sticky and very hard to break up. Trimming was a bitch. I have a feeling I'll get an amazing amount of bubble when I run the trim.

In the jar
Pics of each pheno


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 16, 2019)

Has anyone grown Hat Trick?


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 28, 2019)

Some bubble hash from Sunburn trim

Not a good return but much better than having loose trim sitting around. Not quite full melt but good to stick in the vape and chooch on


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Mar 3, 2020)

Sour stash


----------



## Matix35 (Apr 15, 2020)

Some phenos of mtn trop bx by harry palm bloom!all seeds germ 100%This a gsc pheno i think and the other is tangie beautifull !!i love the tangie one!i have others coming..one more of the tropicanna cut i hopehighly recomand bloom seed from this try!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 17, 2020)

Getting a few Tropsanto's ready for soil. Ran these last year outdoors and will run again, beautiful plant and great smoke.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Apr 23, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Getting a few Tropsanto's ready for soil. Ran these last year outdoors and will run again, beautiful plant and great smoke.


GMO yield, trop terps? Rank gmo terps? What’d you find? I’ve considered including this strain in the next hunt.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 24, 2020)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> GMO yield, trop terps? Rank gmo terps? What’d you find? I’ve considered including this strain in the next hunt.


Good yield, they were 8×8 shrubs outdoors. Trop terps, not as fruity as Tangerine power. Smooth smoke, not 30% but plenty of a pleasant high.


----------



## Widowwful (Apr 26, 2020)

Wheres everyone acquiring oni gear at reliably? Any credit card acceptance or e transfer (canada)


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 26, 2020)

Elite613genetics.com in Canada carries Harry Palms new company bloom. He’s got some of the oni lines in his new stuff


----------



## coppershot (Apr 26, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Elite613genetics.com in Canada carries Harry Palms new company bloom. He’s got some of the oni lines in his new stuff


I hope that they re-up on his gear.


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 26, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I hope that they re-up on his gear.


I know . It seems like a few Canadian banks are trying to get in a few good drops from big name breeders but never reload. I was looking for oni or harry palms gear in Canada and that’s all I’ve found.


----------



## Widowwful (Apr 26, 2020)

I can't find anyone with any oni, harry palms looks promising and it's all out of stock.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 26, 2020)

RMH-CANADA Seeds


Top quality genetics and seeds in Canada




rmhca.ca


----------



## Widowwful (Apr 26, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> RMH-CANADA Seeds
> 
> 
> Top quality genetics and seeds in Canada
> ...



This site legit and trusted?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 26, 2020)

Ordered Tropicanna Cookies f2 with a freebie included Dead Hot Strawberries (Strawberry OG x Tropicanna Cookies f1) the other day from Speakeasy Seedbank - the seedbank was recommended by Oni as their top verified bank.

The only way to order with CC is via an e-gift card purchase (eligible brands listed on site) where you just toss them the code during checkout and it gets verified over a couple days. I got a $155 Bestbuy card from their site that took like a day to get emailed to me. Got an email today from Speakeasy saying the code was approved and they'll be sent asap.

Weeeeird way to order, don't like it at all but only way to get the f2s anymore really and I'm not sending cash or money order in mail.
I enjoy the convenience of paypal method.
But I understand it's a privilege either way considering the Attitude overseas route that used to be the only option.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Apr 26, 2020)

Widowwful said:


> This site legit and trusted?


Rocky is legit - not sure on that Canadian site, probably best to ask him on IG if it's also his.
https://rockymountainhigh719.org/ that's the site I normally see his stuff on.


----------



## Widowwful (Apr 28, 2020)

Ok I did follow up with them on insta, they do have an american based and a canadian based website going!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 28, 2020)

Widowwful said:


> This site legit and trusted?


sorry about that

rocky is dope, ive ordered before (US) but always see him posting about his canadian bank so figured id post it for you guys.


----------



## Miitch420 (May 8, 2020)

My boy mark at https://www.frostedphenos.com/ will have the new oni drop in Canada


----------



## coppershot (May 8, 2020)

Miitch420 said:


> My boy mark at https://www.frostedphenos.com/ will have the new oni drop in Canada


That's a nice site. Hopefully more breeders are added but i might finally be able to pick up some Oni in canada. When does the drop go live?

Please update this forum as things on that site grow. There is a canada thread here that you could update.






Canada Growers


Mac1 day 47



www.rollitup.org


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 27, 2020)

I got a pack of Tropicana cookies F2’s recently from speakeasy, supposedly the last packs ever. I saw he relisted a few the other day for $500 each and they sold out within a day. Anyone grow these?


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 27, 2020)

500 a piece no joke?? Wow I have a pack I got from them like 2 months ago


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 27, 2020)

I’ve never grew oni gear I did smoke the trop cookies out the can .. was a looker for sure but potency was low .. had a strong tangie smell and mixed tangie taste .. I enjoyed the smoke for mellowness and taste 

it’s like a new trend just say it’s the last packs(which could be true) and get a crazy markup .. I think the seed biz is so saturated people will overlook you .. but if u say hey I’m gone forever people will try to get something just not to “miss out”


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 27, 2020)

True that - although some I do think are worthy of grabbing - I think the big draw to the trop f2 are the purple trich heads and purple concentrate people have been pulling from it. All the comments I hear regarding trop are the terps and hash - nothing necessarily about potency.

If a strain is unique I'm all for them not remaking (to keep it special) but unless it has that special characteristic I usually pass.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 28, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I got a pack of Tropicana cookies F2’s recently from speakeasy, supposedly the last packs ever. I saw he relisted a few the other day for $500 each and they sold out within a day. Anyone grow these?


i grew it before

definitely not worth $500 a pack...I wouldn't even buy it again for the $150 i paid for my pack


----------



## coppershot (Jun 28, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> i grew it before
> 
> definitely not worth $500 a pack...I wouldn't even buy it again for the $150 i paid for my pack


Did you grow the Oni Trop or the Harry Palms - Bloom Co ones? Do you know if there is much, if any, difference between them?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 28, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Did you grow the Oni Trop or the Harry Palms - Bloom Co ones? Do you know if there is much, if any, difference between them?


i believe they use the same one


----------



## Matix35 (Jun 28, 2020)

I think harry palm create the first tropicana and after oni pop seed of his creation To get "Oni pheno selected tropicanna "if im corec !..I did grew a pack of bloom's "mtn trop bx" and i found fire genetics i still keep two mom To give you a idea of the fire this strain is. Nice day mellow kind of buzz and epic purple orange flavor bud easy to grow


----------



## Widowwful (Jun 28, 2020)

I just finished garlic juice from an ONI pack. It was a couple years old only had 4 seeds from opened pack a buddy gave me cheap. I found 3 doff phenoms out of 4 seeds. In 2 gal, 100%coco under HLG led I yielded. 226, 259, 302 and 176 dry. All 5.5 footers. All had insane bag appeal, terps and very enjoyable smoke. Not the most overwhelming knock you down. But a nice all say smoke or before bed with amazing flavors.

I now acquired, the juice man, I just popped 4 tropsanto, I have hot Tropic, Sour Trop bx1 ane Dubb Trop BX1 next.

Edited with photos of garlic juice


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 28, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> i grew it before
> 
> definitely not worth $500 a pack...I wouldn't even buy it again for the $150 i paid for my pack


What is your line of reasoning here? I grew about 16 females of Forum x Calio and saw exactly what I have come to expect from calio and hybrids throughout the years....the need to see more females to find the fire pure orange zest phenos and bud rot in good conditions. Also everyone thought it smoked like hemp...these are people I expect to not bullshit. I smoke tested all females and not one had a passable high.


----------



## Misterpfffff (Jun 28, 2020)

It's interesting how different some folks criteria for a worthy pack can be. I'm terps over all - that scent and taste, then yield, then bag appeal, 'thennnn' potency. If it's too strong and I only get to take one toke then it's not as fun for me.

I like treating bud like some treat wine, where it's more about the actual activity of smoking that's enjoyable, taste testing in a sense, rather than for the after effect of it all. Just a bonus there.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> It's interesting how different some folks criteria for a worthy pack can be. I'm terps over all - that scent and taste, then yield, then bag appeal, 'thennnn' potency. If it's too strong and I only get to take one toke then it's not as fun for me.
> 
> I like treating bud like some treat wine, where it's more about the actual activity of smoking that's enjoyable, taste testing in a sense, rather than for the after effect of it all. Just a bonus there.


I’m the same way. I prioritize flavor above everything else. Most stuff will get me high enough but not everything will taste good in the process.


----------



## coppershot (Jun 28, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I’m the same way. I prioritize flavor above everything else. Most stuff will get me high enough but not everything will taste good in the process.


I am the same. I feel that I am too old and i am too busy with work and young kids to be getting blitzed. 

I also think as I have gotten older and my responsibilities have increased/changed, I smoke less than I used to, so no more wake & bake, resulting in my tolerance being much lower than it used to be. I typically only get to smoke on weekends now, where I was anytime all the time.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 28, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What is your line of reasoning here? I grew about 16 females of Forum x Calio and saw exactly what I have come to expect from calio and hybrids throughout the years....the need to see more females to find the fire pure orange zest phenos and bud rot in good conditions. Also everyone thought it smoked like hemp...these are people I expect to not bullshit. I smoke tested all females and not one had a passable high.


i just wasnt a fan of the smoke and i dont make hash or rosin or any of that stuff.I strictly smoke flowers and Trop Cookies is garbage smoke

its the same as Purple Punch

its a great breeding tool cause it passing on frosty colorlful buds and good orange terps to it kids but i wouldnt buy a pack with the intentions of looking for good weed to smoke


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 28, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Did you grow the Oni Trop or the Harry Palms - Bloom Co ones? Do you know if there is much, if any, difference between them?


i grew the Trop Cookies f2 from Oni

didnt know that Bloom released a version so i cant provide any iiinfo on that one


----------



## coppershot (Jun 28, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> if grew the Trop Cookies f2 from Oni
> 
> didnt know that Bloom released a version so i cant provide any iiinfo on that one


I suspect that they are either exactly or largely the same, but I figured that I would ask you cause you seem to run a good assortment of gear.

Thanks!


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 28, 2020)

Misterpfffff said:


> It's interesting how different some folks criteria for a worthy pack can be. I'm terps over all - that scent and taste, then yield, then bag appeal, 'thennnn' potency. If it's too strong and I only get to take one toke then it's not as fun for me.
> 
> I like treating bud like some treat wine, where it's more about the actual activity of smoking that's enjoyable, taste testing in a sense, rather than for the after effect of it all. Just a bonus there.


i love terps too but if the weed barely gets you high then whats the point?

For me its all about the high and not just the potency.I like unique highs.Stuff that have layers and different stages to the high

I agree with you about weed thats too potent.I usually let my wife smoke all the super potent stuff

my preferred potency range is between a 7.5/10 and 9/10...I'd say 8.5/10 is ideal potency for me

the Trop Cookies is about a 6/10...maybe a little lower


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 28, 2020)

Yall can get the mountain cut used in the trop f2's right here for $50 https://www.atgenetix.com/product-page/tropicana-cookies-mtn-cut


----------



## coppershot (Jun 28, 2020)

This I agree


dubekoms said:


> Yall can get the mountain cut used in the trop f2's right here for $50 https://www.atgenetix.com/product-page/tropicana-cookies-mtn-cut


Appreciate the heads up, but they are sadly out of stock. I am on the hunt for seeds from either Oni or Bloom or a reasonably priced clone that ships to Canada. This was a very good choice if available.


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 28, 2020)

coppershot said:


> This I agree
> Appreciate the heads up, but they are sadly out of stock. I am on the hunt for seeds from either Oni or Bloom or a reasonably priced clone that ships to Canada. This was a very good choice if available.


Damn they definitely were in stock about an hour ago. Do these seedbanks ship to canada? Both have mountain trop bx
https://seedbankorder.com/product-category/harry-palms/
https://seedsofhorror.com/product-category/harry-palms/


----------



## coppershot (Jun 28, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Damn they definitely were in stock about an hour ago. Do these seedbanks ship to canada? Both have mountain trop bx
> https://seedbankorder.com/product-category/harry-palms/
> https://seedsofhorror.com/product-category/harry-palms/


I think that these two companies are one in the same, but they do have some differences.

Looks like Healthy Made Seeds only ships within the US, despite their site indicating that they ship to only legal countries. They accept CC which is a plus for me due to where I live.

Seeds of Horror will ship to Canada but don't accept CC. Where I live (and now with Covid delays) my payment wouldn't make it for likely 4+ weeks.

I would pull the trigger now if i could. I emailed HMS to see if they will ship north.

A massive thank you bud! Really appreciate it.


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 28, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I think that these two companies are one in the same, but they do have some differences.
> 
> Looks like Healthy Made Seeds only ships within the US, despite their site indicating that they ship to only legal countries. They accept CC which is a plus for me due to where I live.
> 
> ...


Glad to help, hope ya can get them


----------



## cannapotimus (Jun 28, 2020)

coppershot said:


> This I agree
> Appreciate the heads up, but they are sadly out of stock. I am on the hunt for seeds from either Oni or Bloom or a reasonably priced clone that ships to Canada. This was a very good choice if available.


Rmhca.ca is in Canada and they have bloom and oni(not in stock right now) but I think they get new drops. I grabbed a pack of blooms guava pie and 3 of the 3 I planted popped.


----------



## coppershot (Jun 28, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Rmhca.ca is in Canada and they have bloom and oni(not in stock right now) but I think they get new drops. I grabbed a pack of blooms guava pie and 3 of the 3 I planted popped.


I have been checking out the canadian sites, just haven't come across Trop Cookies. I am beginning to settle for another cross from either. I do have Purple Marmalade from Solfire on the way, but still...

Cheers bud!


----------



## nc208 (Jun 28, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I have been checking out the canadian sites, just haven't come across Trop Cookies. I am beginning to settle for another cross from either. I do have Purple Marmalade from Solfire on the way, but still...
> 
> Cheers bud!











RMHCA-CANADA Premium Bird Seed Provider


Top quality genetics and seeds in Canada




rmhca.ca




These guys are Canadian and got both Oni and Bloom. Speakeasy may still have trop cookies.


----------



## coppershot (Jun 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> RMHCA-CANADA Premium Bird Seed Provider
> 
> 
> Top quality genetics and seeds in Canada
> ...


Thanks. 

I have been watching the Canadian Banks, but I think ONI and Bloom aren't making anymore as it seems like they've moved onto new things. I am just gonna grab Tropicanna Sunrise from RM Genetics and hope for the best. Straight orange zest/peel is what I am chasing atm.


----------



## grimweeder (Jul 1, 2020)

I don’t know if you all know this already, I haven’t seen it mentioned in this thread at all. 

Attitude seeds has oni gear in stock and also is doing a free pack of strawpicanna with any oni seeds pack purchased. I jus got some trop punch bx, figured why not as there’s a free pack. They obviously do not have the Tropicana cookies tho, just a load of the crosses and they are 15 packs not 12. The only thing is I don’t think they are shipping internationally at the moment due to Covid and the amount of time orders are taking to get anywhere. They still do uk shipping tho as that’s where they are. Might be worth checking if they have started shipping worldwide again if anyone’s interested or willing to wait.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jul 11, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I have been watching the Canadian Banks, but I think ONI and Bloom aren't making anymore as it seems like they've moved onto new things. I


I just got Tropicanna Cookies F2 by Oni last week from Healthy Made.


----------



## coppershot (Jul 11, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I just got Tropicanna Cookies F2 by Oni last week from Healthy Made.


I reached out to them and they are not shipping internationally right now.

Appreicate the thought though.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 11, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Damn they definitely were in stock about an hour ago. Do these seedbanks ship to canada? Both have mountain trop bx
> https://seedbankorder.com/product-category/harry-palms/
> https://seedsofhorror.com/product-category/harry-palms/


>seedbankorder.com
Is it normal for a seedbank to show on their website usernames of customers who just bought seeds?


----------



## Balockaye (Jul 11, 2020)

coppershot said:


> This I agree
> Appreciate the heads up, but they are sadly out of stock. I am on the hunt for seeds from either Oni or Bloom or a reasonably priced clone that ships to Canada. This was a very good choice if available.


Looks like this clone(atgenetix) is avalible again. Not sure if they ship internationally or not.






Product Page | Aromatherapeuticgene







www.atgenetix.com


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jul 11, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I reached out to them and they are not shipping internationally right now.
> 
> Appreicate the thought though.


I mainly mentioned since you said that you thought that they were not making anymore. They could have just been old stock but I thought if healthy made got some then maybe another seedbank that does international might get them too.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 11, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I mainly mentioned since you said that you thought that they were not making anymore. They could have just been old stock but I thought if healthy made got some then maybe another seedbank that does international might get them too.


Healthy made is a sister site to horror seeds.


----------



## coppershot (Jul 11, 2020)

Balockaye said:


> Looks like this clone(atgenetix) is avalible again. Not sure if they ship internationally or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that this morning as i routinely check this thread and the links all you awesome guys have posted. I sent them an email this morning to see if they ship north to canada.

Thank you!


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 20, 2020)

Yesterday I smoked some Trop Cookies that a friend grew from seed and man it was some tasty smoke. Even the second hand smoke has a sweet incense like smell. The flavor was super nice to the end and more sophisticated than most tangie crosses I've tried. 
I ended up breaking my pack open when I got home and starting half of it. Might consider sourcing the MTN Trop once the summer heat starts to cool off.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 20, 2020)

Anyone ever grow out The Juice Man? It's a cross of Fabuloso x Papaya. I have a pack of Mythic Mints from Umami Seed Co and its a cross of The Juice Man (Blood dragon pheno) and MacMints (Thin Mint GSC x MAC)


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 29, 2020)

two different trop cookie f2's at day 29


----------



## rollyouron (Nov 30, 2020)

hockeybry2 said:


> Angone grow any oni gear yet? This dude looks to be puttin out some heat from the IG pics. Just scooped 2 packs myself of the tropicanna f2 and the purple punch x tropicanna. I believe the tropicanna is gsc x tangie. Would love to get some pics up in here


how much did you pay


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry for the gigantor cell phone pic. I cant wait to smoke these, smells so good!


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 8, 2020)

Speakeasyseedbank.com has a sale on Oni gear for $80/pack. I believe it is until sold out.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 8, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Speakeasyseedbank.com has a sale on Oni gear for $80/pack. I believe it is until sold out.


They were having a BOGO for $150 before I wish they’d make it a Bogo for $80 cause I’d be on that like flies on shit lmao. Does anyone know the story of how Oni Seeds started? I heard Harry Palms started it but what was Oni Noodle’s roll in starting it? Did they start it together? Love knowing the history of breeders and their work


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 8, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Speakeasyseedbank.com has a sale on Oni gear for $80/pack. I believe it is until sold out.


I just bought a pack of the Wilson zero and Sour Trop. 
Both phenos I’m running from a half pack of trop cookies f2 are pretty outstanding in terms of color, frost and smell. They should smoke pretty nice as well judging by some other phenos I tried that my friend found.


----------



## atm420 (Dec 9, 2020)

I've been looking for some Oni seeds for a little while now, but wasn't sure what to go with. With this sale, I decided to pick up a pack of Wilson! Zero. Sending in my payment later today. Probably going to be popping some come February. Looking forward to the grow.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 9, 2020)

I grabbed Wilson Zero. I would love to grab one of each but just shipped out $450 for three other orders. I will be grabbing Tropsanto off Strainly only because I ran it a few years back and absolutely loved it.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 9, 2020)

There's some talk about Oni ripping off speakeasy seedbank for a bunch of money hence why they are selling them off so cheap. Something about him stealing a large drop of Karma gear and then doxxing speakeasy and threatening to sue them and Karma being in on it all...


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 9, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> There's some talk about Oni ripping off speakeasy seedbank for a bunch of money hence why they are selling them off so cheap. Something about him stealing a large drop of Karma gear and then doxxing speakeasy and threatening to sue them and Karma being in on it all...


Where’d you hear that? That’s crazy if that’s true, there goes two more breeders that goes in the shitlist if it’s true. Maybe oni just isn’t the same without harry palms?


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 9, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Where’d you hear that? That’s crazy if that’s true, there goes two more breeders that goes in the shitlist if it’s true. Maybe oni just isn’t the same without harry palms?


I saw it on the speakeasy VIP discord. Not sure I believe what they are saying about Karma, having dealt with him privately a few times. I think Oni and Harry Palms split due to similar circumstances, so its probably just Oni....but theres always 3 sides to every story.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 9, 2020)

Karma has been around a long time with a solid reputation. I find it hard to believe he would ruin his reputation on a petty scam of a seedbank. I don't know Oni, but Harry Palm left for a reason. Reminds me of Compound. I will gladly grow out Wyeast and won't touch Compound. Sounds like this might be my last Oni purchase and will gladly grow out Bloom Co. instead.


----------



## The REAL Boscoe (Dec 10, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> There's some talk about Oni ripping off speakeasy seedbank for a bunch of money hence why they are selling them off so cheap. Something about him stealing a large drop of Karma gear and then doxxing speakeasy and threatening to sue them and Karma being in on it all...


I wonder how a seed vendor would even be in a position to steal anything from the retailer selling their seeds? If any of it is true, it's surely a seedy tale of intrigue and deception. lol I have to admit I'm fascinated now.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 27, 2020)

I am kind of shocked that Speakeasy still has a good number of strains left. Might just have to pick up a few more.


----------



## its.cannabiskid (Jan 6, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> There's some talk about Oni ripping off speakeasy seedbank for a bunch of money hence why they are selling them off so cheap. Something about him stealing a large drop of Karma gear and then doxxing speakeasy and threatening to sue them and Karma being in on it all...


other way around speakeasy are shady motherfuckers they scammed me


----------



## its.cannabiskid (Jan 6, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> I am kind of shocked that Speakeasy still has a good number of strains left. Might just have to pick up a few more.


dont bother they scammers


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 6, 2021)

FWIW, I just cancelled my VIP membership at speakeasy. I dont plan on giving them any more of my business.


----------



## its.cannabiskid (Jan 6, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> FWIW, I just cancelled my VIP membership at speakeasy. I dont plan on giving them any more of my business.


goood fuck them


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 6, 2021)

Am I way off thinking Oni is a side project of dynasty?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 6, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Am I way off thinking Oni is a side project of dynasty?


Yes

Oni is run by Oninoodles

Harry Palms used to be his partner/breeder before he left and started Bloom Seed Co

Professor P owns Dynasty Genetics and Relic Seeds


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 6, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Yes
> 
> Oni is run by Oninoodles
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for clearing that up. I'm not sure why I thought that.


----------



## BugattiOH (Jan 7, 2021)

Y'all stop supporting trash...both Oni & Speak!


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 7, 2021)

its.cannabiskid said:


> dont bother they scammers


You sound like a sad kid. It will be okay buddy.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 7, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> Y'all stop supporting trash...both Oni & Speak!


what is this?

Oni is suing Speakeasy?

is this about the Karma situation where one of them supposedly stole a shipment and they both blamed each other?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 31, 2021)

Anyone running tropsanto? My buddy gave me a cut.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 13, 2021)

Tropsanto by Oni

the front right shaped bush. Love it


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 13, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Tropsanto by Oni
> View attachment 4852122
> the front right shaped bush. Love it



thats going to be a solid plant, she stacks too. my last run a year or so ago


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 13, 2021)

I grew a few Tropsanto's outdoors a couple years back. Incredible strain. Terps for days. Enjoy your end product looks solid so far.


----------



## ilovereggae (Apr 10, 2021)

has anyone run Dubble Tropicanna? tempted to grab a pack before they disappear.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 4, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Tropsanto by Oni
> View attachment 4852122
> the front right shaped bush. Love it


how'd your trop turn out??


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 4, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> how'd your trop turn out??


Hermie brother!

I thought maybe I stressed it. I had a clone off it from before I saw the yellow bananas or pollen sacks whatever, put that herm in a tent, waited few months, flowered that other Tropsanto clone, and sure enough yellow things on the lower nodes. Killed her last week. Loved the smoke. Got plenty of seeds off the last one I guess.... funny I have a guy who’s good friend who clone hunts and got this “Tropsanto keeper cut” from a dude on IG but I swear it herms.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 1, 2021)

Anyone ever grow out Sour bananacanna - (banana og x sour diesel) x Tropicana cookies? I grabbed a pack off Strainly and am stoked for what those beans might hold.


----------



## Zilman (Nov 2, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> For me its all about the high and not just the potency.I like unique highs.Stuff that have layers and different stages to the high


What strains can you recommend with unique highs?


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 2, 2021)

Man it’s been a while but I’m so glad that tropsanto and all the pollen is finally out of my tent. It ruined my biscotti keeper clones and my inhouse plat gorilla. All hella seedy and had same fan from the tropsanto grow. Finally getting seedless plants after a handful of months. Great smoke that tropsanto but fucker was a herm.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 2, 2021)

I've got some strawpicanna seedlings in veg right now. Had to toss my Trop cookies keeper cuz i got the virus from pink box and it fucked all my clones up. 
Probably shouldve just run the tropicanna cookie f3's I made instead, but someone I follow on IG was raving about the Strawpicanna so I gave it a chance.


----------



## Zilman (Nov 3, 2021)

Does Oni seed co make good fem seeds?


I want to buy some of their strains, but because they are not popular here, I am afraid.



Panna Cotta | Strawberry Diesel Cookies x Biscotti

Tropaya bx | Tropaya x Tropicanna Cookies f1 

Strawberry Eclair | Strawberry Diesel Cookies x Ice Cream Cake


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 22, 2021)

Got 5 males out of 6 Strawpicanna seeds....the one female looks like it has potential though. 

speaking of herms, the very purple pheno of trop cookies I had did spit some nanners but my keeper pheno never did. Kinda on the fence about using any of the strawpicanna males to chuck with after hearing about peoples herm experiences.


----------



## howchill (Dec 28, 2021)

atm420 said:


> I've been looking for some Oni seeds for a little while now, but wasn't sure what to go with. With this sale, I decided to pick up a pack of Wilson! Zero. Sending in my payment later today. Probably going to be popping some come February. Looking forward to the grow.


How did your oni turn out


----------



## Ta2dann (Feb 2, 2022)

I've just culled my last cultivar from my attempted Oni run. Papayaruntz and 1 Military Chocolate threw sacks about 24 days into flower. 2 separate.. none of the other plants had problems in the room both times.


----------



## kingzt (Apr 14, 2022)

Anyone heard of banana spit? I got this cut that is supposedly from Oni but I can’t find any info. It’s trop banana x Trop cookies


----------

